# BMW News (New 3 & 7 series, Z4 and 7-speed DCT for 335i and 335d)



## bleddyn1316 (Sep 19, 2008)

*electrical gremlins*

can anyone tell me if anyone has been through the nightmare i have with my 728i sport.the first problem i had was the battery drain which i solved by removing the fuse for the tv display so screen is now blank then the electric sunroof has stopped working then when i lock the car the alarm goes off unless i lock it with the key on the deadlock. bmw rydale couldnt figure it out but were happy to charge for time ooking at it 3 days im now running out of ideas to fix it can anyone please help i will be very gratefull thanks


----------



## sammie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Yes I just found this at NHTSA for recalls*

I am not great with attachments for some reason here bUt there will be two if I get it right
Ok the second one did not come thru, but it was the short part of this letter. This was updated to the NHTSA on 09/14/2009.
This is whats going on. This is really dangerous. No wonder BMW is the only one that offers 4 year/50,0000 on all cars. That might explain why the premium Z4 2009 stereo so some have said is not that great. Would draw to much power. Hope this helps.


----------



## jimjim (Aug 26, 2009)

*2002 728*



bleddyn1316 said:


> can anyone tell me if anyone has been through the nightmare i have with my 728i sport.the first problem i had was the battery drain which i solved by removing the fuse for the tv display so screen is now blank then the electric sunroof has stopped working then when i lock the car the alarm goes off unless i lock it with the key on the deadlock. bmw rydale couldnt figure it out but were happy to charge for time ooking at it 3 days im now running out of ideas to fix it can anyone please help i will be very gratefull thanks


i don't want to hurt your feelings but here is what i would do. either fix everything practical to do or sell as is with honest disclosure and fair price. the 7 series of 2002 is on consumers guide list of cars to avoid due to chronic unreliability. this is now the clue for 7 series owners to chime in, that their 7's are the bestest cars ever done. consumers guide has no dogs in the fight and they do recommend many models and year BMW's. Their facts are based upon tried and true research of owners...save yourself the future expensive grief...


----------

